# Ipod hangs on connect



## sharsch (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi!

When I connect my iPod I get the following messages and the iPod hangs:

```
usbd_set_config_index: could not read device status: USB_ERR_SHORT_XFER
ugen3.2: <Apple> at usbus3
umass0: <Apple iPod, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 2> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
```
The iPod isn't listed under /dev.
The iPod filesystem is now FAT32 to be able to use it under FreeBSD, when I plugged it using HFS+ I was able to see the device using [CMD="camcontrol"]devlist[/CMD] but after I reseted the iPod with a Windows machine to get FAT32 it hangs or restarts all the time over and over as soon as I connect it to the FreeBSD box, I can still use it under Mac OSX like normal...

Any ideas?


----------



## cy@ (Mar 22, 2012)

Under FreeBSD 8 and 9 I've found `sysctl hw.usb.ehci.no_hs=1` to work most of the time. I've always assumed it was my hardware but maybe not.


----------

